# Diamondback Assault Dirtjump Frame



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

Does anyone or know of anyone that rides a Diamondback Assault frame and could give some feedback. Someone locally is selling the frameset for $250 (New) and deciding on whether to grab it.

Diamondback Bicycles - Assault Frameset


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

My buddy is a diamond back rep and he brought a few to our bike park for demo and its a sweet bike. It handled the jumps great and was a really light bike. It was built up super solid but it was a stiff and playful bike. I haven't looked at the geo but from the 30 mins I rode it, I liked it. Only rode it on dirt jumps and a pump track but handled those nicely.


----------



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

That is promising, thanks for chiming in. I had only started riding at an indoor park and have been doing so with my full suspension xc rig. The geometry doesn't seem too far off from other popular bikes within the category. Giant STP, Specialized P2 comes to mind.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I've ridden one a number of times. A friend of mine has a Promotive deal that includes DB, so he got one for a good price. I like it, and so did everyone else who rode it. I haven't looked at the geometry numbers enough to remember them, but the wheelbase and cockpit are a little on the long side (which I like as a 6'3" beginner). About an inch longer wheelbase than the Transition DJs, IIRC, and the cockpit is noticeably longer than a Giant STP or a NS Suburban.

Solid frame, built up pretty light. Good price, too. But I think Canfield was selling off their stock of DJ frames for $300, too. Another good deal to consider.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

I had a an Assault EX about 13 or so years ago. (see profile pic) The OEM parts were crap...the frame was the best I have had to date. Currently riding a MOB and I still miss this bike


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Just a quick look at the Geo, it looks pretty much spot on standard dirt specific dirt jump bike. 

top tube: 22 inch (standard is 21.5-23 inch)
Head angle: 69 (Standard 68.5-71)
Chain stay length: 15.35 inches (standard 14.5- 16)
BB height( I prefer drop measurement): 12.99inches, looking at it I'd guess some where between -20 and -25mm so the BB is below the rear axle, meaning it will be more stable and feel more like a MTB than a BMX bike.

I have began to prefer the higher bb the more bikes I ride... they just feel more playful and easier to maneuver, but I come from a BMX back ground. 

Over all the bike looks solid and will be a great DJ bike. Seems like a fair price so I'd give you the thumbs up


----------



## JayMac (May 11, 2009)

My buddy rides for DB and he travels the country doing trials demo's. Bike seems pretty sweet. Check him out here:

http://www.chrisclarkbicyclestuntshow.com/index2.php#/home/


----------



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

Many thanks. For the price, I couldn't find anything remotely comparable pricewise new. I'm going to take it.


----------

